# David Pareus on the two kinds of presbyters



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2021)

... He so designates, undoubtedly, the elders who presided over discipline. For the primitive church had its senate who preserved good morals among the people, while the apostles and teachers were left free to preach. The apostle indicates this plainly enough (1 Tim. v. 17), where he specifies two kinds of presbyters. These governors, then, were not princes or praetors armed with the sword, but presbyters, excelling others in gravity, experience, authority, chosen from amidst the assembly with the church’s consent, who aided or relieved the pastors in administering discipline. ...

For more, see David Pareus on the two kinds of presbyters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

